# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  UniKey Activate/Repair Server Back to Work

## mohamed73

*Hi 
After Several Month Hard Working and Negotiating With E-secutech Technician Finally we Made it!    UniKey Dongle Activate/Repair Server Back to Work 
For That Just Download This File (Link Below This Post) extract that two files in ASANSAM Folder (C:\ASANSAM2) 
Run Activator.exe and Depend on Your Problem You Can Choose Repair Dongle or Activate Dongle  
If You Can't Run ASANSAM Main Applicaion and you got error Select Repair  Dongle First after Repair Dongle Procedure complete close activator  application and run it again now select Activate Dongle and Update your  Dongle 
if you are new user of ASANSAM jut select Activate Dongle and Fill That Options and going on 
Activator GUI not Completely changed because of user's convenience 
if your problem not fixed with this app contact with one one of our Supporter's sonork id listed below: 
100.1590245
100.1587178 
for Formatting and Unbricking Your Dongle via TEAM VIEWER    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   P.S:    
We Never Leave anyone of our User's Alone in that Times who We Encounter  Problem With UniKey Dongles better said with E-Secutech many of users  come to our sonork or even email us and said you are taking money from  us and now you leave us with not used dongle with no longer support   but.... 
Now We Prove our promise      
B.R and Happy Repairing*

----------

